# Matthew 8 : 5-13 and Luke 7:1-10



## MarquezsDg (Jul 28, 2011)

Im struggling with reconciling these two passages regarding the Centurions Faith. Who actually came asking Jesus? The centurion or the elders in Luke? Im assuming there is something chronological that im missing and both did but i cant reconcile it. 

The reason I say that is because we see an example of this in the Last Supper account in Lukes Gospel where Luke details the Lords Supper topically but not chronologically as Macarthur puts it. 

Is this the same thing happening here? Thanks guys.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 28, 2011)

Matthew Poole on Mt.8:5-10:


> Ver. 5-10. Many think that this story was in order before the other. It is related by Lk.7:1-9, with some larger circumstances: there is only this difference between the two evangelists; Matthew seems to speak as if the centurion at first came in person to him; Luke saith, that he first sent the elders of the Jews to him, then some friends. *But we are accounted ourselves to do that which we set others on work to do.*


Considering that one of the main points of the vignette is to demonstrate the very nature of real authority, I think it is in Luke's interest as the probable later writer, to make it clear that the evidence of "authority" may be shown further by the fact that the centurion (who is certainly a Gentile, and perhaps unwilling to break Jewish conventions on contact with the unclean, see Lk.7:4-5) communicates with Jesus via messengers.


----------



## MarquezsDg (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

